# What kind of GPS should I get



## nick220 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am looking to buy a hand hale GPS for hunting. I am looking for a easy to use not complicated GPS. What kind should I get.


----------



## stev (Sep 13, 2010)

Garmin 78sc


----------



## nick220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, But I am looking to spend around $150. I will buy a used on if I find one.


----------



## Allen17 (Sep 17, 2010)

$150 won't come with a map. You can find some free topo maps online sometime. At $150 you wont get much. There was one on close out last week at BPS for $225 that was $400. It had a map and color touch screen . They had 20 or so.


----------



## stev (Sep 17, 2010)

Garmin e trex with base map only for your price range .


----------



## strvnfshrman (Sep 22, 2010)

Bass Pro has one on sale for 169.00 that is normally 349.00 but the sale ends on the 10th of Oct. I'm trying to convince someone I need it (if you know what I mean.)


----------



## aewhite (Sep 22, 2010)

If you only need one that will make sure you get from your stand to the truck you can get a bushnell backtracker. It will only mark 3 waypoints and is more like a smart compass but is a good piece of equipment if you don't need maps and 500 waypoints.


----------

